# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Phần mềm cắt khắc Laser CNC - "3D Laser Engraving" - MẠCH VIỆT

## Mạch Việt

Trong ngành gia công cơ khí, cắt khắc quảng cáo, trang trí, đồ chơi, mô hình... khi vật liệu dày người ta sẽ phay cắt bằng dao phay, với vật liệu mỏng và phẳng, cần tốc độ gia công nhanh người ta dùng tia laser để thực hiện việc cắt, khắc.
Hiện nay trên thị trường hầu hết là các bộ điều khiển sử dụng trong các máy CNC đều đến từ trung quốc và không có tính năng "2 trong 1" này.

       Nhìn nhận được hướng đi ấy, chúng tôi với độ ngũ là các kỹ sư trẻ và nhiệt huyết đã quyết tâm ngày đêm nghiên cứu và cho ra phần mềm "3D Laser Engraving". Phần mềm được hoạt động dưới dạng Plugin của phần mềm Mach3 CNC, sẽ biến máy CNC của bạn vừa có chức năng như 1 máy phay, vừa có chức năng như 1 máy cắt Laser.

Phần mềm được thiết kế ra dùng cho nguồn laser Diode và laser CO2.

Chi tiết phần mềm tham khảo tại website:
https://machviet.com/phan-mem-cat-kh...-cnc-free.html

Để các sản phẩm "Made in Vietnam" đi được xa hơn, chúng tôi sẽ miễn phí phần mềm tới người sử dụng.

Download:

+) Phần mềm cắt khắc Laser – 3D Laser Engraving

+) Tài liệu cài đặt và sử dụng phần mềm

+) File cấu hình phần mềm Laser

----------

anhcos, elenercom, Gamo, kzam, Mạnh Tường, Tuanlm

----------


## Mạch Việt

Update video khắc ảnh bằng Laser diode.

----------


## Gamo

Mình đang quan tâm, tần số phát xung cho 2 trục được khoảng bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## Mạch Việt

dạ, phần mềm này chạy dưới dạng plugin của Mach3 nên tần số phát xung của các trục là do anh config trên mach3 a nhé, quan trọng nguồn laser của anh đủ khỏe để chạy nhanh ko.
Nếu là lase co2 thì chạy nhanh như bộ điều khiển của tàu  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------

